# Whats It Worth ?



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a Horton Super Mag crossbow and Horton bolton quiver that I'm thinking of selling. I also have a 30mm BSA red dot scope to go with it but don't have the rail for it. The bow is in awesome shape as the quiver is also. The scope has some scratches on the black paint but thats all about it. So would like some ideas if I decide to sell it or not. Thanks Guys..........Rich


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok Would $200 be a decent price ?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/spo/552916667.html
in cincy

sounds like the guy just wanted to get rid of it
and
it would be better to sell just before the season opens


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a problem too and thats I'm addicted to yote huntin now and need a rifle so I don't have to borrow my girlfriends dads 30/06........LOL..............Rich


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rich,

It's going to be extremely hard to get anything $150 or over out of the Super Mag. I have seen lots of Horton Explorers/Dakotas sell for the $150-175 range over the last couple years.

If I am nto mistaken Horton introduced a new package last year that was basically one step up from the Super Mag for $225 or so. 

I'll see if I can find any info on it for you.

Here is the closest thing I could find. http://item.express.ebay.com/__Arch...dnZArcheryQ20BowsQQptdiZ1120QQcmdZExpressItem


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks guys didn't really know the value of it so I guess I'll keep it then..........................Rich


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rich, you know though, man it's priceless right after you tag that big Ohio 12 pointer, know what I mean?


----------

